# Hello From Alberta!



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello everyone! Yes, the obvious it true, I am new. I'm from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and as of yet I do not, sadly, own a horse. That said, I have taken riding lessons as a kid and my love for the species has been going strong ever since. Sadly, I haven't ridden in the last few years other than the occasional trail ride. It's always a treat anytime I can be anywhere near a horse, even seeing a few from the car window on a trip to Calgary. I spent a great deal of my childhood reading and learning as much as I could about horses, from their evolutionary history to breeds to care. Of course I would love to own a horse ot two... or five... one day, but not for a while seeing as I am bound for art school. I do love to draw and paint horses, of course. 

As for me, other than horses I love goldfish, reading, drawing, Doctor Who, anime, steampunk and the Disney parks. I'm 17, female, insane (in the good way), and geeky. My name is Hannah, but I answer to Nomi as well. I hope to learn quite a lot on this forum and possibly be ready for a horse of my own sometime in the (hopefully) near-ish future.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Happy posting!

There are quite a few members on here from the Calgary area! I'm surprised


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Not really in the calagary area, though I do go there a few times a year because my Dad races there (cars, not horses).


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

